# ipv6 Problem



## Maxim6394 (17. Mrz 2012)

also ich habe einen proxyserver und kriege vom proxy client ne menge connect anfragen mit einer ipv6 adresse, ich hab aber keine ahnung wie ich das schreiben soll.
zum beispiel dieses byte array:

```
5/1/0/4/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/-1/-1/63/-28/-33/104/0/80/
```
die ersten 4 felder sind unwichtig, das ist die socks version und die 4 bedeutet eine ipv6 adresse. jedenfalls sind die letzten 2 felder der port. ich verstehe außerdem nichtmal wieso da haufenweise nullen sind. ich hab versucht die adresse so in den socket constructor einzutragen, aber ich kriege immer eine unknown host exception.
java.net.UnknownHostException: 0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:255:255:63:228:223:104:
mit einzelnen punkten das zu trennen hab ich auch schon versucht, gleiches ergebnis.


----------



## Lumaraf (17. Mrz 2012)

IPv6 Adressen schreibt man Hexadezimal in Blöcken von je 2 Bytes und mit doppelpunkt getrennt. Das Umrechnen kann Java für dich machen. Schau dir einfach mal InetAddress.getByAddress(byte[]) an.

Die Adresse die du da hast ist btw eine auf IPv6 abgebildete IPv4 Adresse. (63.228.223.104)


----------



## Maxim6394 (17. Mrz 2012)

wieso schickt es mir eine ipv6 adresse obwohl es ipv4 ist? jedenfalls krieg ich jetzt immer eine connection refused exception:

```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(DualStackPlainSocketImpl.java:69)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:337)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:198)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(AbstractPlainSocketImpl.java:180)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:157)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:391)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:579)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:528)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:425)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:241)
	at SocketThread.connectToTarget(SocketThread.java:157)
	at SocketThread.authenticate(SocketThread.java:216)
	at AuthenticationThread.run(ProxyServer.java:84)
```
und außerdem diese fehlermeldung von proxifier:
Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen | Links

das inetaddress objekt erstelle ich so aus dem byte array:
	
	
	
	





```
hostIP=InetAddress.getByAddress(host);
```


----------

